
Why I don’t use CSS preprocessors - rmason
http://www.456bereastreet.com/archive/201603/why_i_dont_use_css_preprocessors/
======
pcurve
I don't use css preprocessors and I build ui for really large applications.
Funny thing is, developers will take my team's CSS, and abstract them into
LESS files. But those compiled LESS files look exactly the CSS files we
delivered.

Sometimes developers take DRY principle too far.

However, there are cases where CSS preprocessors make a lot of sense, such as
when you have sites with themes, co-branding for clients where it's better to
store attributes in variables.

------
gaastonsr
We are 3 and I consider myself really good at css. Is a lack of need why I
don't use them.

It's like when people use bootstrap for their grid system. I would rather
define my own breakpoints and rules than be memorizing tons of classnames and
defining divs so that the grid system works. I don't need them.

But I agree I would use them only to add automatically prefixes to my code or
to lint them. Great post. I felt out of the loop for not feeling the need to
use them.

------
HoopleHead
If using LESS is hampering your work-flow, you're "holding it wrong". Have a
look at this article, especially the bit where he mentions " less-
autocompile":

[http://stiobhart.net/2015-10-03-my-atom-
setup/](http://stiobhart.net/2015-10-03-my-atom-setup/)

------
jaywon
Well maybe you haven't found the one that was just right....
[http://closecss.io/](http://closecss.io/)

